# MTB-Frischling sucht nette Mitfahrerinnen im Raum Köln



## elfe.100 (25. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich suche nette Mädels, mit denen ich die ein oder andere Tour im Raum Köln/Bonn fahren könnte. 

Ich hab mein MTB seit ca. 1 Jahr, würde mich aber immernoch als Neuling bezeichnen. Bisher bin ich immer mit meinem Freund gefahren, würde mich aber mega freuen, wenn ich mal mit 'nem Mädel fahren könnte, die mich nicht jede Abfahrt runter scheucht  

Die letzten Wo-enden waren wir in Bonn/Königswinter, Ölberg/Petersberg/Drachenfels... Ich bin leider konditionell noch nicht so fit, was mich mega ärgert, da ich sonst eigentlich recht sportlich bin, aber diese Steigungen ... Naja, ich arbeite dran! 

Ich bin 30 Jahre alt und komme aus Köln! Leider kann ich aufgrund meiner Arbeit momentan nur am Wo-ende! 

Ich würde mich sehr über ein paar Meldungen freuen!

Lieben Gruß
Sabine


----------



## eisbaerin (25. April 2010)

Jo, da ließe sich doch was machen denke ich.

Ich kann tagsüber auch nicht so viel fahren, da ich arbeite. meist bis abends 20:00 Uhr oder so. Daher fahre ich mit Rad zur Arbeit, schon wegen der Kondition.

Aber am WE kann man mal was zusammen machen.

Greetz
Anna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffee_to_go_w (19. Mai 2010)

Hey, 

ich wohne erst seit kurzem in Köln und würde mich freuen wenn wir mal zusammen fahren könnten.
Strecken kenne ich leider noch nicht allzu viele. 

Grüße 

Verena


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (22. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand lust morgen ne kleine tour zu machen???


----------



## Ernabella (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

schön zu lesen, dass es auch Frauen gibt, die gerne Mountainbike fahren. 

In Köln und Umgebung gibt es einige schöne Strecken, die ich teilweise schon gefahren bin und manche eben noch nicht.
ALSO: Wer Lust hat neue Strecken zu entdecken (der Reim ist keine Absicht  ), der melde sich doch!!

Ich selbst fahre seit einem Jahr Mountainbike und kann seither auch nicht mehr damit aufhören  - was aber nicht bedeutet, dass ich zu den Spitzensportlern gehöre!! Das gute Mittelmaß reicht auch um Spaß zu haben.

Also wenn Ihr Lust habt, dann meldet Euch doch mal!

Grüße

Stephanie


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (25. Mai 2010)

Hey Stephanie, 

hättest du evt. sonntag lust auf ne kleine runde? 

ciao Verena


----------



## Ernabella (25. Mai 2010)

Hey Verena,

klar sehr gerne! Wie wärs mit der Glessener Höhe für ne kleine Runde? Weiß leider nur nicht, wo man sich da treffen könnte. Muss ich erst noch rausfinden. 
Oder hast du nen anderen Vorschlag fürs Biken?

Gruß

Stephanie


----------



## cantankerous (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

bin auch die meiste Zeit in Köln und würde auch gerne mal mit anderen Mädels fahren. Bin die meiste Zeit mit meinem Freund am Woe im Bergischen Land (Aggertrail usw.) und sonstige Kölner Umgebung unterwegs (alles was man mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln erreichen kann). Vielleicht können wir ja mal eine Mädelstour planen. Ich kann am Woe oder auch unter der Woche.


----------



## LisaKF (30. Mai 2010)

Bin auch nen Frischling und lebe momentan in Köln. Konditionell gehts ganz gut, aber technisch noch ziemlich ziemlich ausbaufähig 
Fahrt ihr jetzt schon regelmäßig zusammen!?? Würd mich da gerne mal anschließen!!! 

Grüße,

Lisa

PS.: Terminvorschlag: So., 13.06.! Wo: das müsstet ihr mir sagen


----------



## cantankerous (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

dann lasst doch Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Ich finde 13.06. auch gut! Ich schlage den Aggertrail vor, der ist gut zu fahren und macht glaube ich jedem Spaß, auch um sich erstmal kennen zu lernen. Er ist auch gut mit der S-Bahn zu erreichen. Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand anderer noch einen Vorschlag. Also ich freu mich schonmal


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (2. Juni 2010)

hat jemand morgen lust auf ne kleine runde? so um 10 / 11 uhr??

ciao verena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cantankerous (10. Juni 2010)

Also, ich hab jetzt für den Sonntag eine kleine Mädelsrunde bei Fahrgemeinschaften eingestellt. Den schonmal erwähnten Aggertrail. Hoffe ich kann ihn auch ohne meine übliche männliche Begleitung finden und euch führen. Schön flowig zu fahren und meine "erste" Mountainbiketour. 

Wer Lust hat trägt sich ein! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10333

Wenn sich keiner meldet muss ich ihn wieder mit meinem Freund fahren  ...und der dachte er wäre mich los für die paar Stunden..


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (2. Juli 2010)

hallo zusammen, 

hat jemand morgen lust auf ne kleine runde? so um ab 10 Uhr? ca. 2 Stunden?

ciao Verena


----------



## salsaymas (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt sie ja doch, die Bikerinnen rund um Köln.
Ich fahre seit zwei Jahren mal mehr mal weniger und im Moment eher weniger. 

Würde gerne am Sonntag 11.07 ne Tour machen....
Vielleicht hat jemand Lust und ne gute Idee. 

Ich komme aus Köln/Bilderstöckchen und bin flexibel.
Wer ist mit dabei?

LG
Steffi


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (6. Juli 2010)

Hi, 

also ich wäre bei ner kleinen tour mit dabei. 
da ich allerdings erst seit 4 monaten in brühl wohne kann ich dir tourenmäßig leider keine tips geben. 

ciao verena


----------



## Elfchen (6. Juli 2010)

Elfchen an Elfe 

Huhu Mädels,

hab 7 Wochen mit gebrochenem Oberarm flach gelegen. Nun kann ich hoffentlich in 2 Wochen für leichte Touren mal wieder aufs bike. Würde mich dann gerne mal anschließen. Komm zwar eher aus der Nähe von Düsseldorf aber in Kölle is ja auch schön 

LG Elfchen


----------



## soul_mate (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo Mädels,
bin auch aus Köln und wäre sicher bei der einen oder anderen Tour dabei, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt!  Bin bisher auch "nur" mit meinem Freund gefahren und hab nen Technik-Kurs gemacht. Sprich: Nach oben ist noch viel Luft. ;-)

Vielleicht machen wir mal was aus für die Zeit, wenn die Temperaturen unter die 30°C-Marke sinken? Kann meistens abends und am WE.

VG
soul_mate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffee_to_go_w (10. Juli 2010)

ist hier jemand nicht von den temperaturen abgeschreckt und will morgen ne runde fahren? mtb fährt man ja bekanntlich auch im wald ;-)


----------



## soul_mate (20. Juli 2010)

Am WE war ich das erste mal in/auf der Glessener Höhe. Hab mir, ehrlich gesagt, mehr davon versprochen.  Die Sprünge da am Anfang in der Nähe des Parkplatzes sind (noch?) nix für mich und ansonsten wars da zwar nett, aber... mehr halt auch nicht. Waren da oben bei der Himmelsleiter und sind noch n Stück weiter, aber war alles ganz schön platt da oben. ;-) Kennt ihr da bessere Strecken/Teilstrecken?
Ansonsten wäre ich auch fürs Bergische zu haben. Oder wie wäre der Königsforst?


----------



## Leo4711 (27. Juli 2010)

Bin händeringend auf der Suche nach Mädels, mit denen ich mal fahren kann. Köln ist jetzt nicht gerade bei mir um die Ecke, aber vielleicht kann man sich irgendwo auf der Hälfte treffen. Komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet und bin schon völlig frustriert entweder allein oder mit dem sog. "starken Geschlecht" fahren zu müssen. Habe im letzten Jahr angefangen und inzwischen die Leidenschaft fürs Biken entdeckt.


----------



## Colliz1000 (28. Juli 2010)

Hy,
höre immer nur Bonn und Köln. Ich wüsste gar nicht, wo man da ordentlich fahren kann .
Also ich komme aus der Eifel (Bad Münstereifel). Ist von Köln und/oder Bonn ganz gut erreichbar. Fahre halt auch überwiegend mit dem männlichen Geschlecht oder alleine. Hätte jemand Interesse, die Eifel ein wenig zu entdecken?
LG
Nicole


----------



## Nuala (28. Juli 2010)

hallo mädels,
gibt´s hier auch ein paar bergab-fahrerinnen oder nur cc-häschen (nicht böse oder abwertend gemeint!!!)? wohne zwar in aachen, aber köln und das bergische land sind jetzt nicht so schrecklich weit weg...
grüße
nadja


----------



## spech (28. Juli 2010)

Colliz1000 schrieb:


> Hy,
> höre immer nur Bonn und Köln. Ich wüsste gar nicht, wo man da ordentlich fahren kann .
> Also ich komme aus der Eifel (Bad Münstereifel). Ist von Köln und/oder Bonn ganz gut erreichbar. Fahre halt auch überwiegend mit dem männlichen Geschlecht oder alleine. Hätte jemand Interesse, die Eifel ein wenig zu entdecken?
> LG
> Nicole


 
Hi Nicole,

hätte Interesse, die Eifel ein wenig zu entdecken 
Bisher fahre ich alleine hier (Raum Rheinbach/Hilberath/Berg/Todenfeld usw.) meine Runden, würde aber gerne auch einmal andere Gegenden kennenlernen und da liegt Bad Münstereifel nicht weit weg... lass uns mal kurzschliessen per mail??
Grüsse 
Gabi


----------



## Colliz1000 (28. Juli 2010)

@Gabi
Habe Dir eine E-mail geschickt!!!

LG
Nicole


----------



## Deleted 185472 (7. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

hat sich denn hier schon eine Köln-Combo gefunden?  Ich suche auch ein paar Mitstreiterinnen um auch mal wochentags abends (solange es noch hell ist) meine Runden zu drehen oder eben am Wochenende. 

Wie sieht es aus mit Königsforst? Für den ersten Kennenlern-Ritt kann es aber auch ein Stündchen Stadtwald sein. ;-)

Grüße, 
femme


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (12. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

hat jemand lust samstag ne runde zu fahren?


----------



## soul_mate (15. August 2010)

Moin zusammen,
wie wäre Freitag, der 20.08. so ab 17/18 Uhr? Oder habt ihr erst später Feierabend? Könnten uns auch später treffen. Gerne Stadtwald/Decksteiner Weiher-Ründchen. Muss allerdings noch mein Rad zurück nach Köln organisiert bekommen, aber das sollte klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 185472 (15. August 2010)

soul_mate schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> wie wäre Freitag, der 20.08. so ab 17/18 Uhr? Oder habt ihr erst später Feierabend? Könnten uns auch später treffen. Gerne Stadtwald/Decksteiner Weiher-Ründchen. Muss allerdings noch mein Rad zurück nach Köln organisiert bekommen, aber das sollte klappen.



Cool! Wir könnten uns am Eingang vom "Haus am See" treffen. Da ist auch ein Parkplatz. 18.30 Uhr wäre sensationell.


----------



## soul_mate (15. August 2010)

femmesportive schrieb:


> Cool! ... am Eingang vom "Haus am See" 18.30 Uhr wäre sensationell.


Das können wir gerne erstmal so festhalten und gleichzeitig Daumen drücken, dass es dann nicht so schüttet wie heute. ;-) Lass uns spätestens am Do. noch mal hier posten, ob's dabei bleibt, ok? Und vielleicht schließt sich ja noch die eine oder andere an?


----------



## Deleted 185472 (16. August 2010)

soul_mate schrieb:


> Das können wir gerne erstmal so festhalten und gleichzeitig Daumen drücken, dass es dann nicht so schüttet wie heute. ;-) Lass uns spätestens am Do. noch mal hier posten, ob's dabei bleibt, ok? Und vielleicht schließt sich ja noch die eine oder andere an?



Sorry, muß mich direkt wieder ausklinken. Ich fahre nun Ende der Woche doch noch spontan in den Urlaub... 
Danach bin ich aber dabei!


----------



## abeulr (16. August 2010)

Halli Hallo,

ich bin Neu-Bonnerin und entdecke gerade die Bike-Berg-Welt für mich. Ich bin leidenschaftliche Boarderin und kann dank des MTB Fahrens auch den warmen Monaten immer mehr abgewinnen. Ich bin nun bis 26.08. verreist, aber danach würde mich sehr gerne für die eine oder andere Mädels-Tour anschließen...
Soweit wünsche ich euch viel Spass!
Viele Grüße von Ulrike


----------



## sun909 (16. August 2010)

Hi,
im Lokalforum Köln-Bonn (ziemlich unten in der Forenübersicht...) gibt es für Bonn und ds Siebengebirge  u.à. einen Mädelstreff sowie eine langsamere (Gemütlichfahrer) als auch schnellere (Nachtbiker) gemischte Truppe.

Vielleicht dort mal vobeischauen, ist m.E. interessanter als in Köln...

Gruesse aus der Kölner Südstadt 
sun909


----------



## soul_mate (17. August 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> im Lokalforum Köln-Bonn (ziemlich unten in der Forenübersicht...) gibt es für Bonn und ds Siebengebirge  u.à. einen Mädelstreff sowie eine langsamere (Gemütlichfahrer) als auch schnellere (Nachtbiker) gemischte Truppe.
> 
> Vielleicht dort mal vobeischauen, ist m.E. interessanter als in Köln...
> ...


... Danke für den Tipp! Siebengebirge wäre auch mal fein. Bist du selbst denn auch öfter  mit von der Partie, sun? 

@femmesportive: hoffe aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben! gerne auch mal in der Woche ein Feierabend-Ründchen. Meld dich, wenn zurück aus dem Urlaub und viel Spaß!


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2010)

soul_mate schrieb:


> ... Danke für den Tipp! Siebengebirge wäre auch mal fein. Bist du selbst denn auch öfter  mit von der Partie, sun?
> ...



Jup, 7G ist sehr fein 

Fahre bzw. Guide mit den Gemütlichfahrern, aber XY-Chromosom, insofern darf ich hier ja eigentlich gar nicht sein...

Trotzdem ggf dort mal einlesen und einfach mitfahren 
sun909


----------



## abeulr (18. August 2010)

HalliHallo,

ja vielen Dank für den Tipp!  Ich werde dann in der nächsten Woche mal reinschauen und mich ggf. anschließen... Vielleicht lernen wir uns ja bald kennen. Würd mich freuen! Viele Grüße von Ulrike


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (19. August 2010)

hallo mädlz, 

wie sieht es denn aus, hat jemand samstag bock auf ne runde?? bin flexibel, sowohl köln als auch bonn gehen als startpunkt. gerne auch 7g.

ciao verena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfchen (24. August 2010)

huhu mädels was ist denn mit Sa o So ne Runde biken?


----------



## soul_mate (27. August 2010)

an diesem und dem nächsten WE klappts bei mir leider nicht.  Aber irgendwie sollten wir das doch mal hinbekommen... Wenigstens eine erste Feierabend-Runde???


----------



## cantankerous (28. August 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> huhu mädels was ist denn mit Sa o So ne Runde biken?



Hey, wollten eigentlich am Sonntag in Aachen fahren. Wird wahrscheinlich wettertechnisch nix, aber eine kleine Runde rund um Köln generell klasse. Scheinbar hats hier trotz verschiedener Versuche noch nie geklappt.
Meld Dich mal, wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast


----------



## soul_mate (30. August 2010)

hat jemand am 06., 07. oder 08.09. über tag zeit und lust auf ne tour? hab ein paar tage frei und könnte daher auch schon vormittags und/oder nachmittags.  kann dann auch gerne eifel, das bergische oder siebengebirge sein/werden. kenne mich nur leider nicht wirklich aus. entweder, wir erschließen dann gemeinsam die gegend oder jemand von euch kennt ne nette runde??


----------



## soul_mate (4. September 2010)

bin auch bei ner feierabend-fahrt nicht abgeneigt.  na ja, meldet euch einfach, falls noch spontan zeit und lust.


----------



## MangoAndreas (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,



Leo4711 schrieb:


> Bin händeringend auf der Suche nach Mädels, mit denen ich mal fahren kann.



Oh, dann habe "Mädelsrunde" an der Isenburg wohl falsch verstanden.. Sind denn da auch Herren zugelassen, die eher gemütlich fahren?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffee_to_go_w (31. Oktober 2010)

hi, 

hat jemand nächste woche lust auf ne kleine runde? 
habe urlaub und würde mal wieder gerne eine runde fahren.


----------



## Mallory (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich bin neu hier in Bonn-Beuel und würde mich riesig freuen morgen eine Runde mit euch zu fahren.
Vielleicht könnten wir uns ja in der Mitte treffen, coffee to go?

Viele Grüße,

Mallory


----------



## leftypower (9. November 2010)

elfe.100 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich suche nette Mädels, mit denen ich die ein oder andere Tour im Raum Köln/Bonn fahren könnte.
> 
> ...



Hi Sabine,

komme auch aus Köln und bin meist allein unterwegs aber nicht regelmäßig momentan, fahre oft im Königsforst, langsam, also so wie man es schafft, grins, woher aus Köln kommste denn??

Liebe Grüße
Sandra


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (9. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir (2 jungs + ich, zwischen 23-27 jahre) suchen noch eine mitfahrerin für mtb  rad am ring 2011.
wir starten als 4er mixed team. plätze sind gebucht. 

wer interesse hat, kann sich gerne einfach bei mir melden. 

viele grüße 

Verena 

p.s. keine angst, wir machen uns keine chanchen auf den sieg, ist eher just for fun

teamname: "Look Mum, No Hands!"


----------



## soul_mate (10. April 2011)

Neues Jahr, neues Glück und Früüüühhhhling!!! Seid ihr Kölner-und-Umgebung-Mädels tendenziell noch für ein Ründchen zu haben???


----------



## elfencross (15. April 2011)

hej bin auch in köln ansässig und fahrwillig,kenn aber keine touren oder nette trails,fahre sonst in der heimat im westerwald oder einfach mal los in den bethhovenpark und den 'wald' dort,aber das war eher unbefriedigend!


----------



## Rote Laterne (16. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jup, 7G ist sehr fein
> 
> Fahre bzw. Guide mit den Gemütlichfahrern, aber XY-Chromosom, insofern darf ich hier ja eigentlich gar nicht sein...
> 
> ...



Mensch Carsten - klar darfst Du. Bei unserem Frauentreff hast Du doch auch eine FrauentreffSonderMännerAusnahmegenehmigung - gelle! Und der Hinweis auf unseren MTB-Frauentreff im Regionalforum Köln, Bonn und Umgebung  ist doch toll. 

Bis morgen


----------



## Elfchen (9. Mai 2011)

Huhu ist der Fred hier noch richtig aktiv?? Seh imme nur Anfragen aber keine Treffpunkte 
Also ich will wieder anfangen nach nem Unfall und fahr prinzipiell gern in Köln und Umgebung aber kann leider nicht guiden. Also wenn ihr was macht.. ich bin gern dabei


----------

